# Rhinestone cutter and software questions



## KK1924 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I think I will be ready to take the plunge and purchase a cutter in the near future. I have been setting my rhinestones by hand since I started my business. I am to a point where I believe it may be more beneficial for me to invest in software and a cutter. I will be able to produce more in a shorter amount of time. So I have been researching and researching. I have been reading several different threads on here, but it has gotten very overwhelming. There is a ton of information and new terminology that I am trying to take in, so please forgive me if it seems as if I am asking the same questions that has been address many times before. 
I read some information about Circuit Expressions. I see where you can use fairy cut software with this cutter. I know this is an inexpensive cutter to start out with and may get most jobs done. But my question is, will this cutter last long term? What is your experience with this cutter? Can I produce rhinestone decals with this cutter also?
I also like the reviews I read about the KNK and WINPCSIGN software. After reading the 39 page thread that was started by Leg Cramps (Eric), I feel confident that this cutter is very efficient! Anyone else have any feedback on this cutter with the Winpcsign software? 
Lastly, once I purchase my cutter if I am not mistaken I will also need to purchase sticky flock and a workstation in order to make my templates and will need to purchase XPEL material if I intend to make the decals. 
Any feedback would be completed appreciated. Thanks so much!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Congratulations on making the plunge! My personal experience when I started this was trying to buy an inexpensive cutter. I didn't get a Cricut, but I got another $300 cutter and my business grew so fast that I ended up growing out of that cutter within a month. After doing a lot of research, I decided to make an investment into a GCC Bengal cutter and have been thrilled with it ever since. It's a workhorse and it runs SO smoothly to cut the little circles for my templates.
I personally have WinPCSIGN Pro, CorelDraw, and Bling !t. You can read more about Bling !t here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t142766.html

If you're looking to save money, then WinPCSIGN is the way to go. 
I know people who cut Sticky Flock with Cricut cutters and have no problems so that might be a good way to go. In fact, they've told me that they use the Cricut mat to weed the circles out of the templates.

You also want to look into getting a heat press if you don't already have one.

Please let me know if you have any questions at all!


----------



## KK1924 (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for the info Stephanie!

I do have a heat press. I currently have the 15 X 15 Sunie. So out of Bling it, Winpcsign and Corel Draw, which do you like the best? Cost is certainly a factor, but I would hate to purchase something and then have to turn around a couple of months later and spend more money! I am about to read the thread on the Bling it!

I am still researching cutters so I will research the GCC Bengal cutter too.

Anyone else use any of these softwares or have advice on cutters? 

Thanks
KK


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I only have CorelDraw X4, so I don't have any of the macros for rhinestone design so that's my least favorite. I've had WPC longer than Bling !t so I'm the most familiar with that one. Bling !t was designed specifically for rhinestone design so I think it has the most options, but it's also the most expensive. I think I've enjoyed learning Bling !t the most and have had the most fun designing with it, but I'm also able to get the job done fine with WPC. 
It's hard to say which would meet your needs the best. You should watch the tutorials for each of them and make a decision on which one makes the most sense to you. I know Sandy Jo has listed a few tutorial videos here on tsf for WPC, and you can watch the Bling !t tutorials here: Tutorials
I started out with the Sunie 15x15 heat press also! I was able to sell it and bought the 16x24 from Sunie a couple of months ago!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi,
I love that you are doing your research on all the programs and softwares,, this will help you make the choice that is right for you.

I would suggest getting Demos of what you can for the programs and then finding out what software is compatable for your cutter, or cutters,, 

The Corel macro is a good program as well and should be checked out, Luis a Forum member here is the Creator of it. If you already have Corel the value is wonderful.

I have many of the programs, if not all, and once you get your program , you just need to sit down and learn it well, of course support is extremely important,, 

For you material to cut, there are many choices, from, Graphtec pink and blue material,DAS material, Hartco, ACS material, as well as the others.

Most will cut on most cutters as long as you use a 60 degree blade or your heavy duty blade depending on your Cutter.

Have fun doing some research and make the choice that is right for you. That is the right choice.

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Look for a software that you feel comfortable with and that can be done through demo-trials, remember that most of the software on the market will get the job done.

Then make sure you purchase a cutter that is a brand name and not just one that has been imported by company here, this way you will have factory support if you ever need replacement parts.

There are many different template materials out there and seems like more come on the market every year.

The Cricut will do the job for you although it would not be my first choice because of its size.

There is a lot of good info here on the forum so it will take some work on your part to sort it all out.

Good Luck on your search


----------



## KK1924 (Dec 9, 2010)

Thank you all for your responses, it helps a lot. I wasn’t aware there were so many different template materials! I will continue to do my research by viewing you tube videos for the different softwares and doing some demos for them as well. Once I decide on software, I will then focus on which cutter will work best with the software. Then I’ll figure out what kind of template material I will use. I’ll keep you all posted on everything I decide on! Thanks again!!


----------



## Debbies (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi KK 

I purchased a Craft Robo the small A4 only £200 to get me started but found as I needed better templates to work with it didnt have enough cutting power to go througth the material ok with the fine flock but once I got into the proper stuff to make high end ereusable ones it had to be upgradedI decided on the Robo pro wish I had saved my money first time round and just gone on to the bigger one it cost me £995 +Vat but worth every penny it has almost paid for itself just in the first month using it our software is Funtime Scrapbook pro 2010 and Corel X4 both are pretty good and seem to be ok with the work I am doing up to now even producing some very nice rhinestone patterns with alot of details 

Hope this may help 

Deb


----------



## KK1924 (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks all! I think I have decided on the WINPCSIN for my software, and I am still researching cutters. I am trying to decided between the GCC Expert 24 and GCC Bengal. Any thoughts???


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

KK1924 said:


> Thanks all! I think I have decided on the WINPCSIN for my software, and I am still researching cutters. I am trying to decided between the GCC Expert 24 and GCC Bengal. Any thoughts???


I personally have the GCC Bengal and I really like it!


----------



## CELEBRATIONS (Feb 16, 2011)

What would be your first choice for a starter cutter on a low budget?


----------



## CELEBRATIONS (Feb 16, 2011)

Between KNK and GCC Expert 24 which would you choose for rhinestone templates ?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Which ever you decide,, make sure your Rhinestone Software can cut from the cutter.... 

Which software do you have?


----------



## CELEBRATIONS (Feb 16, 2011)

Neither, wanting to purchase cutter and software together but, again on a low budget. Been advised by the gcc rep that the gcc expert 24 will not cut rhinestone templates. ugh! so frustrated because this machine is closer to my budget.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

CELEBRATIONS said:


> Neither, wanting to purchase cutter and software together but, again on a low budget. Been advised by the gcc rep that the gcc expert 24 will not cut rhinestone templates. ugh! so frustrated because this machine is closer to my budget.


You've been misinformed. The Expert 24 will indeed cut rhinestone templates with no problems. If you're on a budget and just want something to start out with, the Expert 24 will work just fine for you. I started with a stepper motor cutter and after I made some money, I sold it and was able to afford to upgrade to a cutter with a servo motor, which does work better. But don't be afraid to start with what you can afford and keep in mind that you may way to upgrade later.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I cut rhinestones with the knk max 24 and it does a great job 
Of cutting them. And there is a lot of help from Sandy M . Only thing I would do different is I would get the smaller machine I never even come close to using the 24 inches and the smaller would take up less room


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

dan-ann said:


> I cut rhinestones with the knk max 24 and it does a great job
> Of cutting them. And there is a lot of help from Sandy M . Only thing I would do different is I would get the smaller machine I never even come close to using the 24 inches and the smaller would take up less room


Agreed. Space is limited for me and a smaller cutter would fit so much better.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

CELEBRATIONS said:


> Neither, wanting to purchase cutter and software together but, again on a low budget. Been advised by the gcc rep that the gcc expert 24 will not cut rhinestone templates. ugh! so frustrated because this machine is closer to my budget.


I have no idea which GCC rep you talked to but the factory is well aware that the Expert 24 is used for cutting rhinestone templates and doing a great job at it.


----------



## CELEBRATIONS (Feb 16, 2011)

Thank you for being so honest. You have been so helpfull!


----------

